# Passing It On



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So here I am telling you about my son Riley and how he makes me so proud of him again lol. Riley is 21 and his mom and I split up when he was 3 so I had on the weekends so we were at a lake or in the woods. His mom remarried and she had a daughter 5 years later. Riley took her out this evening and she dropped this nice doe at 10 yards and ran 20 and dropped. First deer for his sister from her 8 acres in Ashland County. Just love to have my boy calling me and telling me how it all went down.......Rich


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds like Riley is on his way to being a fine brother, son and young man. I’m sure you’re proud that he is passing on the great enjoyment of hunting that he got from his Dad.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awesome Rich.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> Sounds like Riley is on his way to being a fine brother, son and young man. I’m sure you’re proud that he is passing on the great enjoyment of hunting that he got from his Dad.


man you said it right!!!!!

kudos to you for teaching him about the outdoors, and kudos to him for paying it forward with his little sister. you all have something to be proud of.
sherman


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

That's a great story congrats to all


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Sounds like Riley is on his way to being a fine brother, son and young man. I’m sure you’re proud that he is passing on the great enjoyment of hunting that he got from his Dad.


Just not much I can add to this...says it all!!!
Congratulations...and Thank You for raising such a fine young man.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of good times !


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds like Dad did it right. Good for you and good for him and his sister.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What a great family story! Congrats!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and congrats guys. Riley also thanks all of you. Riley was lucky to have me show him how to fish and hunt as I learned only to fish from my father. My father was from Brooklyn NY and went to Vietnam at 18 so when he came home from the war he didn't care for guns anymore. I learned about hunting from magazines and you guys so Thanks for all the knowledge that I get from this family.........Rich


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Great story, I think we are slowly losing our youth to technology. The past several years I have noticed a decline in activity around my area during the youth season. I recently heard the average age of the bow Hunter is 60. Don't know how true that is but we need to pass the torch every opportunity we get!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FlyFishRich said:


> Thanks for the replies and congrats guys. Riley also thanks all of you. Riley was lucky to have me show him how to fish and hunt as I learned only to fish from my father. My father was from Brooklyn NY and went to Vietnam at 18 so when he came home from the war he didn't care for guns anymore. I learned about hunting from magazines and you guys so Thanks for all the knowledge that I get from this family.........Rich


my dad died whan he was 39. I was just a tot. I did grow up hunting small game but I was 30 when I started deer hunting. so i've taught myself to fish and hunt. i've passed on what little I know to my oldest son. my youngest hasn't shown much interest in either.
sherman


----------

